# Selling frozen cookies from home



## Mterminil (3 mo ago)

Hi, I’m a chef and I’ve been working here in Germany for a year and a half and now I want to open my own business from home. I was hoping to start selling frozen cookie dough and shipping it starting in my city and the surroundings, I don’t know anything about the permits, if I would need some or if i cannot sell from my standard kitchen. I hope you can help me, or if I need to go to some organization to get the permits done. I am in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You need a _Gewerbeschein_ for the business as well as to have your kitchen approved for commercial use. Your local IHK should be able to provide you with advice.

You should be aware that the requirements for commercial kitchens are rather high and most home kitchens require expensive remodelling to fulfill them. You might be better off just renting a commercial kitchen.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

You'll need either a _Tiefgefrorenerplätzschenteigsverpackungundverkaufsschein_ or a _Tiefgefrorenerplätzschenteigsverpackungundverkaufsgenehmigung_ or a _Tiefgefrorenerplätzschenteigsverpackungundverkaufserlaubnis_, can't remember which exactly.

/s


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Mterminil said:


> Hi, I’m a chef and I’ve been working here in Germany for a year and a half and now I want to open my own business from home. I was hoping to start selling frozen cookie dough and shipping it starting in my city and the surroundings, I don’t know anything about the permits, if I would need some or if i cannot sell from my standard kitchen. I hope you can help me, or if I need to go to some organization to get the permits done. I am in Baden-Württemberg.


I am not sure about unbaked baked goods but for selling baked baked goods outside of a sale on premises of a cafe/Restaurant, you´d either need to be a Bäckermeister, employ a Bäckermeister, or pass an exam to obtain an exception from the Bäckerei-Innung.

Also, more as a personal point of interest, how will you prevent the cookie dough from thawing in transit?


----------

